# Pieces you want played at your funeral



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't believe I'm posting this at 12 years old, but here goes. Says it all in the title, really - what do you want played at your funeral. For me it is this, the _Allegretto_ from Beethoven's 7th Symphony. Every time I hear it it stirs up so many emotions inside me, so for me it is the perfect funeral march, really.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Gurrelieder.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Nothing big and orchestral, or deep and transcendent for me thank you. It seems too self-aggrandising. Ideally a short piece of understated chamber music (though not for a string only ensemble) which is musically good (but not _too_ good), and with an overall fairly positive mood without being jolly. I'll get back to you when I find such a piece.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Webernite said:


> Gurrelieder.


And then Mahler's Eighth.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

No funeral. I hate funerals, specially mine.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Here's a trivia.*

The great pianist, Arthur Rubinstein' only wish is that this played in his funeral..

*The second movement of Schubert's String Quintet in C*, arguably the greatest chamber work ever written.

[yt]




[/yt]

The violinist, Joseph Saunders have the theme of the first movement carved in his tombstone!!

In my part, I want the *2nd movement of the Death and the Maiden quartet* played on my funeral. What an exhilirating and profound piece, that is!

[yt]




[/yt]


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Third movement of Beethoven's String Quartet Opus 132.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Brahms' 3rd symphony, 3rd movement


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Beethoven Op. 135, third movement.

But to be honest, its soo difficult choosing what music you want to be buried to


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this at 12 years old, but here goes. Says it all in the title, really - what do you want played at your funeral. For me it is this, the _Allegretto_ from Beethoven's 7th Symphony. Every time I hear it it stirs up so many emotions inside me, so for me it is the perfect funeral march, really.


Interesting choice. I personally would not choose this for my funeral piece. If you want to pass peacefully, I don't think this is the way to go especially overall it being too fast and how it builds up and gets louder.

But that's just me.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Something long and unpleasant.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think I might like an excerpt from Vangelis' epic Heaven and Hell album






or perhaps part of the Howard Shore soundtrack to The Fellowship of the Ring when the elves are mourning Gandalf - all fairly grandiose stuff, but hey, it's the only life I have that I know of.


----------



## Whipsnade (Mar 17, 2011)

It should be an unfinished work as I do not intend to die.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


>


I'm surprised you didn't go with the 50 hour version:


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Something long and unpleasant.


Like Grosse Fuge?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

This must be played nonstop for 72 hours strait. At the wake, the funeral, the burial and the reception. There will be compact discs handed out at this reception so that everyone can listen to it all the way home. If they fail to do so then they are immediately removed from my will.


----------

